# asidman's promotion



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

asidman has joined the 'A-Team' (as they like to be called :grin 

Congrats :4-clap: 

Good luck trying to get away to offline now :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done asidman !!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yaaaayy....









Well done and congratulations asidman :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:
:beerchug: well done and well deserved :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

congrats Asidman!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey all
Thanks, took me a while to see this... :grin:
My real job has been keeping me away :tongue:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A very warm welcome to the *A Team* :wave:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Congradulations!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations asidman :4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the A-Team. Now the real work starts. :4-whip:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats the "A-Team"?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hannibal, Mad Murdock, B.A Barkus , and Faceman. They love it when a plan comes together. :grin:

In this context however it would be the Articles Team. :wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I know the A-team show!

Mr. T - Barkus is the best! always drugging him all the time


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done asidman


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done asidman :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Articles Team.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome ..


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats!

never said it in my last 2 posts


----------

